# Restaurants



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I just went through the forum rules again to see if this kosher. I think that it is.
I know most people seem to have arrival info requests but what I would really like is a way to find out different places in Mexico and especially recommended places, hotels & restaurants.
We like to travel and although we have a wide range of interests we don't like to be unpleasantly surprised by following some tourist guide. I'm not looking for sales pitches but rather real experiences. For instance, we just did a short trip to Bernal, Ezekiel Montes & Queretaro. We had some good luck with food but really found a gem today. This is a husband/wife restaurant where the wife is Mexican but fluent in English, also some Italian because her husband/cook is from Parma Italy and I gather his Spanish not much better than his English but he is a wonderfully inventive northern Italian cook with amazingly authentic offereings.
Hopefully I can say the name, Tratoria del Lago. It is on highway 57 on the southbound side north of Juriquilla and the Bticina retorno and south of the San Miguel exit.
It is on a rise overlooking a lake with wonderful views. I actually felt like I was overlooking lake Como in northern Italy as we finished our meal with expresso & Grappa..
I think our next trip will be to Valle Bravo and I'd really appreciate 1st hand recommendations for both small hotels and restaurants.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is perfectly OK to make recommendations and to tell of your experiences, so long as you don't have a commercial interest & please don't post unsolicited URLs.
In fact, many readers do want to live vicariously through the experiences of expats who are fortunate enough to live and travel here in Mexico.
My only problem is that some of the restaurant reviews can cause the reader to salivate into the keyboard, with detrimental results.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

OK, thanks! I have no commercial interests in Mexico but we do like to travel and good restaurants as well as interesting small hotels or B&B's that come with personal recommendations are certainly part of the experience that we look for.
I am still hoping that we will get some response concerning Valle Bravo.


----------

